# Hi from W MI



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This forum is a good place to learn more about bees & beekeeping. Check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum for info covering the basics.

Check your local library for books & videos about beekeeping. Join a local beekeeping club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes and are great for finding mentors and getting connected with nearby beekeepers. Looks like you may be closest to the Holland club:
http://www.michiganbees.org/category/links/

Also, for further reading, check out Michael Bush's site:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## OB_Left (May 4, 2010)

Welcome,

You can also check out the following web site. There is a meeting on Tue. (5-18) if you wish to attend.

http://hollandbees.wordpress.com/


----------



## jannaMI (May 16, 2010)

I actually emailed Don last week to let him know we were coming to the meeting. We're really looking forward to it!

We've been working thru David Burns lessons from Long Lane Apiary. They are excellent, and have really helped us understand how this should work. Now we just have to save, save, save for next spring! It's hard to wait :waiting: I guess we'll just be good and prepared by then...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, preparation is always good!


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome..... reach out to us fellow West Michigan folks as needed!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Welcome from another new member! I also started researching reading every book the library had, and ordered a few of my own last year. Started my 2 hives on May 1st, and the closer it got to getting my bees, re read some of the same books lol! But glad I did prepare some as i'm sure you will be whenever it is you decide to get them bees!


----------

